# Snow Leopard et Power PC



## Vladimok (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

On m'a posé 2 questions, et je n'y sais pas y répondre:

Sur un iMac G4, en 9.2, modele 406, Power PC en 700mhz:

1 - Peut-on mettre internet dessus.

2 - Peut-on le passer sous Leopard ou Snow Leopard.

Merci


----------



## Fraaldr45 (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
1) oui avec Tenfourfox.
2) Léopard demande un processeur PPC à 867mhz mais possible avec LeopardAssist.
Mettre la ram au maximum. 512 au minimum.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2013)

faudrait apprendre  un jour  à  suivre les regles du forum comme tout le monde

par exemple
poster dans les sections adéquates
-faire une recherche AVANT de créer un fil sur des questions déjà traitées souvent

la recherche c'est en haut ( avancée c'est mieux)
http://forums.macg.co/search.php

et ppc G4 c'est section...G4
Mac PPC G3/G4/G5


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2013)

On déménage, donc. 

Au passage : avoir Internet ce n'est pas avoir un navigateur...

Reste qu'avoir une connexion réseau sur OS 9.2 est évidemment possible 

Je te conseillerais par contre de ne monter que jusqu'à Tiger plutôt que Leopard, un peu trop lourd. De mémoire, Snow Leopard n'est que pour les machines Intel.
Sinon : le maximum de RAM sera très bien !


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2013)

Pareil : Snow Leopard ne fonctionne pas sur PPC

Léo lui peut fonctionner, mais il faut des MHz (voir GHz) et surtout de la Ram (plus d'1Go conseillé)

On peut bien sûr se connecter sur l'Internet en 9.2 (je l'ai fait de 1998 à 2005) et c'est toujours envisageable 

C'est vrai qu'en 2013, c'est moins facile. Mais c'est toujours possible


----------



## Vladimok (2 Juin 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Comment procédé pour avoir une connection internet, et faire tourné safari ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Juin 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Comment procédé pour avoir une connection internet, et faire tourné safari ?



ça t'arrive de faire des recherches ou de lire des manuels, au lieu de sans cesse te faire assister ?

non mais franchement, c'est systématique chez toi ! Je me mets les doigts au chaud au fond du derche et je fais bosser les autres 

un peu de bonne volonté ne serait pas du luxe :sleep:


----------



## subsole (3 Juin 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Comment procédé pour avoir une connection internet, et faire tourné safari ?



Prends un abonnement chez un FAI, branche un câble Ethernet entre la box et le Mac, lance Safari et fais un test, tape par exemple sex dans la barre d'adresses.  


Arlequin a dit:


> Je me mets les doigts au chaud au fond du derche


C'est bien connu, lorsqu'on s'endort avec le cul qui gratte, on se réveille avec les doigts qui sentent. ^^


----------



## Vladimok (3 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça t'arrive de faire des recherches ou de lire des manuels, au lieu de sans cesse te faire assister ?
> 
> non mais franchement, c'est systématique chez toi ! Je me mets les doigts au chaud au fond du derche et je fais bosser les autres
> 
> un peu de bonne volonté ne serait pas du luxe :sleep:



Effectivement il y a la recherche, où il va falloir que je prenne 1 semaine, 15 jours voir plus pour lire une centaine de réponses (désolé, entre deux, je travail et j'ai une vie de famille), et pas trop le temps de parcourir cela !!!! Alors que certaine personnes peuvent connaitre la réponse à la question et y répondre en "5mn" (C'est ce que je fais sur d'autres forums, hors sujet, Mac et Apple) et franchement les gens que j'aide ne se plaignent pas, au contraire.
1 question posé, une réponse d'un utilisateur qui connais le sujet, ou le cas échéant, un renvoi à un post précis, pas besoin de parcourir des centaines de post. Et le tout dans la politesse !!!!!

PS: A la base du premier post, la question n'était pas moi.


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Comment procédé pour avoir une connection internet, et faire tourné safari ?



Imposible, Safari ne fonctionne pas avec Mac Os9.2


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juin 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Effectivement il y a la recherche, où il va falloir que je prenne 1 semaine, 15 jours voir plus pour lire une centaine de réponses (désolé, entre deux, je travail et j'ai une vie de famille)



magnifique, j'applaudis 

Cela faisait longtemps que je voulais réagir à tes posts. Toujours pareil,"servez-moi je n'ai pas que ça à foutre", alors que nous sommes tous ici des bénévoles qui n'ont rien à faire de leur journée .

Voilà, je l'ai dit.

Ciao


----------

